# Hair Length and MBTI Type



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

This is inspired by @Alassea Telrunya's thread in the NF forum

I'm testing my own hypothesis on the subject however, hence why the normal four temperaments are not in the poll. I suppose this will mostly be for girls, but everyone is quite welcome to join in

For me, I'm an INFJ and currently have just about shoulder-length/little higher cut hair (I guess you'd call it a lob?). When I was little, I had super long hair, well below my waist, and I refused to get it cut for many years! In between then and now, it got gradually shorter--mid-back for a while, then just below shoulders, etc..


For the poll definitions, short would be close to head to a bob, medium would be from a short bob to shoulder length, long would be between shoulder and mid-back, and very long mid-back or longer


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

--


----------



## Katie Tran (Apr 8, 2017)

Nice!

Would waist-hip length qualify as long or very long? 

Edit: I see the definitions now lol


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm an SJ and I voted medium. It only touches my shoulders, but doesn't go past them.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I voted long. It's too long and ugly right now. I look like a rock star from the 70's and before that I looked like a Russian. I look almost EXACTLY LIKE HIM, but with longer hair, and he's a Russian and an INFP or INFJ.










I look a lot like Kurt Cobain too, but with probably slightly darker but the hair / eyes combination is so like him. When I see Kurt Cobain, i think like, hey that's me. He's a rock star.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Poor NT's.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

what's your hypothesis then? 

FJ, i voted medium i guess? probably "long" by your definition but sure doesn't feel like it  best to show it with a picture:









i really want it long and have for years, but my hair is just very brittle .

also... wait.. i voted fj.. but im also sf.. and sj...uh..


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

You know what, I really screwed this poll up!! I made it when I was way too tired, and totally did not think it through. 

I will make a new poll subito!! Please come vote in it, and my greatest apologies!! 

:tongue:


edit: here is the NEW Poll: http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/1092882-hair-length-mbti-type-updated.html


----------

